# Tips that can reduce DP - that worked for me.



## Rick189 (May 7, 2013)

Hey, first of all I'd just like to point out that this isn't one of my best articles because I'm feeling tired right now but felt like I'd make a thread anyway...

Secondly, I'm not saying these tips will work for you, because everyone is different in their own way of thinking, but you can take on board what I say and it's up to you to put them to use, if you choose to.

Here are a few things that I believe have made a difference and that I think are the key ingredients you need to make the symptoms disappear though...

I found while I was dealing with this, the thoughts that were circulating in my mind felt like they were powered by anxiety, because the more anxious I was the more i thought about these things that kept fueling my anxiety, and turned that anxiety into fear. Fear is what drives the anxiety to make things seem more serious then they are, so don't feed your anxiety. The only way you can reduce this is by distracting yourself as much as possible, to take your mind off the anxiety, and therefore the thoughts that generate the anxiety will reduce, this takes practice but hopefully it will make some difference.

Don't think of your thoughts like they have power over you, because they are just symptoms of your thinking. You are thinking so much in this state that your thoughts are completely irrational and crazy, so crazy you think they make sense, but they don't. Don't take the word crazy literally, because YOU'RE not crazy, but these thoughts ARE, so they don't mean anything; think of these thoughts as just SYMPTOMS and nothing more, because they are meaningless answers that do not need any clarification or confirmation for. Laugh if off if you have to like it's all a big joke and laugh at yourself and try and find humour in it. You need to understand that this is not your normal way of thinking, but you have taken your thoughts to such a deep level of thinking, you are giving them over importance and meaning.

You need to try and find a way to tap in to your emotions. Such ways of doing this is listening to music. try and really connect to what you're listening to and imagine how you'd feel while listening to whatever you're listening to and try and get in to the mood and the FEELING, even by singing along to the lyrics; Use this as a way to escape reality and even turn the sound up LOUD if that even helps, just to feel how loud it is. Also let out your emotions, whatever you're feeling, let it all out, get rid of all that pent up anger as much as you can, in whatever way you can; don't bottle up all your emotions... let them out 'somehow'. Yell out at the top of your lungs if you have to, have a rant, use a punching bag.. just let everything out as much as you can.

Socialise like you normally would. Try your hardest to engage in conversations to the best of your ability and try and show some understanding to what people are saying and try and get in touch with your feelings and express emotion like you normally would, even if you can't, imagine it in your mind of how you'd normally be like.

Find way to relax your mind, This may be taking a bath or something that can make you feel more relaxed in general.. play video games or go to the park and watch the ducks at the pond or the water fountain etc..

Any feelings of anxiety you've had in the past, you MUST let them go, if you had no feeligns of anxiety before hand that set off DP, then you MUST let go of any other feelings of anxiety you have had in the past and LET IT GO, don't just think of these things, but actually say them out loud, so you're actually saying it to yourself.

Lastly, exercise as much as you can. You need that adrenaline rush to give you a mental boost. This can also occupy your mind on one thing and makes you focused on your workout.

I'd also like to note that medication isn't always 'the' answer, but along with these tips they can both work together and produce even better results.


----------

